# Need some help with Tissot Sea Touch



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi guys, was wondering if anybody encountered this.

So I changed the battery on the Sea Touch, and I noticed I have the "wrench symbol" in my LCD displayed on the bottom as you can see.

I checked the manual and its says its error code for internal malfunction.:-s

I'm guessing there is some sort of system alert when the back is opened for service.
All my functions on the watch is working as it should, no change or malfunction IMO.

So is there possibly a procedure to do a full reset on this watch to try clear this trouble code that has now appeared due to a battery change?

Thanks in advance.
Dave.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Did you change the battery yourself? If so, you'll need to send it to a service centre to have it recalibrated. Only a handful of watchmakers are trained in the niche Tactile range, as it requires specialist training for each movement.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> Did you change the battery yourself? If so, you'll need to send it to a service centre to have it recalibrated. Only a handful of watchmakers are trained in the niche Tactile range, as it requires specialist training for each movement.


Hi Sean, yes I did change the battery myself.
I didn't read anywhere that battery changes must be done through Tissot service. 
I was assuming that there must be some sort of full reset procedure like many other watches.

Thanks for your reply.
Dave


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

This should have been explained by the retailer when you purchased, and it's also in your warranty booklet (along with the list of service centres). 

Unfortunately you've also voided any manufacturers warranty by opening it up, so will likely be charged for any future work.


----------



## gtifsi (Jun 10, 2011)

hi there ...did you got it resetted?? cause it happen to me too...when brought it to a authorized tissot dealer in my region...


----------



## troyconabeer (Aug 17, 2011)

hi guys, 
i had the same issue and have worked out how to reset and get the spanner symbol to go away


----------



## troyconabeer (Aug 17, 2011)

seanpiper said:


> Did you change the battery yourself? If so, you'll need to send it to a service centre to have it recalibrated. Only a handful of watchmakers are trained in the niche Tactile range, as it requires specialist training for each movement.


bullllllllllllllllllll!!! you calibrate the thing yourself as per the user manual duh! o|
this is a quartz watch with stepper motor for the dials, :think: no precision movements in here buddy and I cracked how to reset the computer to get rid of the spanner fault code.:-!


----------



## plenus.venter (Aug 18, 2011)

2troyconabeer: is it easy enough to repeat? Could you tell us - how to?


----------



## troyconabeer (Aug 17, 2011)

sharkfin said:


> Hi guys, was wondering if anybody encountered this.
> 
> So I changed the battery on the Sea Touch, and I noticed I have the "wrench symbol" in my LCD displayed on the bottom as you can see.
> 
> ...


OK, 
1.So Put the watch into sleep mode as per the manual.
(activate touch screen, touch centre till OPT appears, middle button once and the shows 24h or 12h, touch centre twice to show SLEEP then leave a few seconds and LCD goes blank and both hands go to the 12 o'Clock position)
2.once in sleep mode hold the 2 o'Clock position button for 6 seconds then touch the 6 o'Clock or Dive position on the face of the watch, 
3.the digital display should show something like 06G316, if not repeat step 2.
4.then use 2 o'Clock position button to cycle through all the different message codes until you are back at the first one.
5.finally use the 3 o'Clock position button to come out of sleep mode and hey presto done spanner gone.


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

troyconabeer said:


> OK,
> 1.So Put the watch into sleep mode as per the manual.
> (activate touch screen, touch centre till OPT appears, middle button once and the shows 24h or 12h, touch centre twice to show SLEEP then leave a few seconds and LCD goes blank and both hands go to the 12 o'Clock position)
> 2.once in sleep mode hold the 2 o'Clock position button for 6 seconds then touch the 6 o'Clock or Dive position on the face of the watch,
> ...


Thats very interesting. I've always thought there might be a solution to do a DIY reset. :-!
But I no longer have the watch to try but I'm sure somebody can surely benefit from this procedure.

Can anybody here try this and confirm that this method does in fact reset and remove the tool icon from the display after changing ones battery.

Big thanks to Troyconabeer. ;-)
Cheers, 
Dave.


----------



## plenus.venter (Aug 18, 2011)

troyconabeer, TNX!!! Great! It works! 

What are the other infos in this service mode? 

06G315 - firmware ver?
bAtt: 8 - ?? (battery was changed yesterday)
Can OK - ??
CAL ? - ??
(compass test??)
0.987b - pressure??
temperature
000000 - time t1??
004A07 - shift ti t2??
no CLr - ??
display test


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

Great work on this!!

Now, has anyone removed the solid pins holding the strap to the case and replaced them with standard springbars?

Which bars did you use as I've read some will interfere with the compass due to the magnets in the watch

PAC


----------



## seanusmaximus (Aug 29, 2011)

Great work on the fix - thinking of getting one for myself! Worth the money in your opinion guys?

Sean


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

I've had one for about a month. When I first bought it, there were two things I didn't like about the watch. The first was the issue if you replaced the battery yourself, with the error code, but now that has been taken care of. The second thing I don't like, is how the rubber strap attaches to the case. It uses a pin/collar system, instead of a standard springbar. This week, I'm going to remove the strap to see if a regular strap and springbar will work. If so, it makes me love this watch even more.


----------



## pdks (Mar 14, 2010)

Just a quick note of thanks to Troyconabeer for this bit of programming magic. Followed these steps after a battery change error - presto, reset to full working order!



troyconabeer said:


> OK,
> 1.So Put the watch into sleep mode as per the manual.
> (activate touch screen, touch centre till OPT appears, middle button once and the shows 24h or 12h, touch centre twice to show SLEEP then leave a few seconds and LCD goes blank and both hands go to the 12 o'Clock position)
> 2.once in sleep mode hold the 2 o'Clock position button for 6 seconds then touch the 6 o'Clock or Dive position on the face of the watch,
> ...


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

pdks said:


> Just a quick note of thanks to Troyconabeer for this bit of programming magic. Followed these steps after a battery change error - presto, reset to full working order!


I would like to thank troyconabeer as well. I purchased a Sea Touch that needed a battery replacement, and it worked perfectly! So, THANKS again!


----------



## 'Busa (Aug 21, 2007)

This reset worked for me too. I called the Govberg Watch service center and they just said "send it in". I bought the watch for an extreme freedive course during which it performed perfectly. It was cool to see that I dove to 66' and returned to the surface in 48 seconds.


----------



## oviraicov (Jun 21, 2009)

Can you please tell me if you observe the compass and back light not working when the battery low sign appears? 
thanks.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

When the battery gets low, most functions temporarily stop working. It does this to conserve the battery for time and date. I hope this helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oviraicov (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## alainm74 (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks very much to troyconabeer!

I change the watch battery too, it's quite easy to do.
The battery model is CR2032.

cheers,

Alain.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

He has definitely saved all of us time and money!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## otterhut (Nov 3, 2012)

I also did the DIY reset, and it works. My Sea Touch had the wrench error showing when I bought it (I think someone replaced the battery on an older model). Thanks troyconabeer - you saved me from having to deal with Tissot.


----------



## grdimis (Nov 29, 2012)

I upload Today Videos on youtube of Tissot Sea Touch change Battery,Hands Calibration,and reset the Maintenance Key.





The Next Video Help you to Reset the Hands





And The Last Video is to Delete the Maintenance Key from the LCD Screen.


----------



## jpilot (Oct 1, 2007)

If anyone is on this thread, please help. I have re-calibrated and reset the watch. It will reset and then the maintenance wrench will come back on after 2 seconds. Anything else I can try before sending it in?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2020)

dear all,
i need to buy sperpart for tissot sea touch sensor en 13319, any info where i can buy the items. my current position in indonesia.
please give me any advise.
thanks


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

You tried to google some third party websites that sell parts?

http://www.startimesupply.com/merch...gory_Code=1H-Parts-Brand-Tissot&Product_Code=

Generally, these are controlled parts and you will need to be pretty resourceful to find them.


----------



## Is M (11 mo ago)

I have just changed the battery by myself and followed the instructions to reset the spanner is gone! thank you very much! you are awesome. Battery Replacement at Tissot Service was around 35 dlls and a day for it. I did it by myself it took me as low as 10 minutes and a cr2032 Duracell battery 1.50 dlls worth. 😀😀😀😀😀😀😀👌👌👌👌👌


----------



## Is M (11 mo ago)

Ok ok after a day the watch started to misbehave and buttons weren’t working properly. temperature was about 50 Celsius and everything was a mess! So, I did a lot of thinking and came up with the idea that while opening the cover you separate a sensor located on the back of the inner cover leaving the watch in an "incomplete state" where obviously inserting the new battery in this state the watch can’t detect this particular cover sensor. Although placing the cover after inserting the battery would be the obvious thing to do IT IS NOT. So, you MUST ENERGIZE THE WATCH IN A COMPLETE STATE. Energize the watch only wit the cover placed and partially tightened. HOW ?? Easy! remove the battery and place under it a small piece of plastic long enough to isolate the battery from the positive contact from the watch. Then, insert the battery, check there is NO ENERGY on the watch by peeking the lcd display. Then place te inner cover with the sensor and thoroughly the outer cover. Screw the two bolts closer to the sensor and gently pull the piece of plastic out of the watch. This time the watch is in a complete state and the energy start to run all over the watch. check the lcd. there WILL BE THE SPANNER don’t worry about it. Now just follow the instructions from the YouTube video 




⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆⬆


----------



## Budabear (Mar 28, 2010)

troyconabeer said:


> OK,
> 1.So Put the watch into sleep mode as per the manual.
> (activate touch screen, touch centre till OPT appears, middle button once and the shows 24h or 12h, touch centre twice to show SLEEP then leave a few seconds and LCD goes blank and both hands go to the 12 o'Clock position)
> 2.once in sleep mode hold the 2 o'Clock position button for 6 seconds then touch the 6 o'Clock or Dive position on the face of the watch,
> ...


Hi, I recently purchased 2 of these watches and one of them has the wrench. I've replaced the battery in that one and tried this procedure for reset 4-5 times and I cannot get it to work. Everything goes as it should thru step 5 but when I'm done the wrench is still there. Any idea what I can be doing wrong, I followed your instructions to the letter.


----------



## Budabear (Mar 28, 2010)

I tried several more times using the video right above and I find that the wrench did disappear for a few seconds but when totally finished it does come back within 10 seconds. SMH


----------

